# HmoobH8wj - Side Coop



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

Hello i *want *to make a home made cage. I *want *to put the cage on the side of my coop. i *want *an idea how i would make one that will be best for me. can you guys give me some good ideas for the cage?. i *want *the cage to be open at the top were i can put some food and water or whatever. i *want *them to able to come in the cage and go back in the coop. not something to big or to small. just able to fit most of my 10 or more homer. Anyone got pictures or ideas that you guys * want *to share with me? 

i *want *to make it under the window. 










Sorry for *BOLD *just at *WANT *=D



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My Other Thread


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

You sure *want* a lot.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

lols yea. any idea?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Just build a square box with 2x4s to fit the side of your coop, then cover it with wire. Make the front the door so it hinges on the bottom, and can be propped up level, and used for a landing board.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

i want to see a picture. you got a picture?




Shadybug Lofts said:


> Just build a square box with 2x4s to fit the side of your coop, then cover it with wire. Make the front the door so it hinges on the bottom, and can be propped up level, and used for a landing board.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

i want to built something like this. just the open cage like that. but a little small and were i can open it at the top not from the front. 
but how would i do it. i want to learn the step to make it.


Sorry if i take your picture but i want to know how you guys built this cage so i can do it to my loft.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Hey I watched your video on you tube and I have a stall trap for sale it has 6 openings...maybe too big for what you want?..anyway if your interested let me know.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

naw not anymore. i made a my own. lols thank anyways.



JaxRacingLofts said:


> Hey I watched your video on you tube and I have a stall trap for sale it has 6 openings...maybe too big for what you want?..anyway if your interested let me know.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

ok... my birds had an egg for about a week and half and now it gone... but when i look at my birds i see the egg is stuck to the mothers chest... what does that mean?? did they crap on the egg and sat on it to get it stuck on the chest like that?? need help i didnt touch the egg yet but idk what to do with it...

thank for your help


----------



## RonWhite3030 (Apr 7, 2011)

Jax I have two stall traps with five opening each and they just sit on the floor in my barn because I like drop traps better I sure you do as well, with no messing with bent bobs, its just easier.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

i need help with idea guys. anyone here to help me out?


----------



## RonWhite3030 (Apr 7, 2011)

build a cube out of 2x2's put wire on three sides and the bottom screw it to the side of your loft, then build a square out of 2x2s and put wire in it then put 2 hinges on the square and mount the hinges to the side of ur loft on the top of the cage, now you have a fly pen that you can open from the top like you want.

question answered


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

how do you connection the wood to together. that my confused part only


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

With screws or nails


----------



## RonWhite3030 (Apr 7, 2011)

use 3" screws i would pre-drill first


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

i got it now than guys.


----------

